# lentils?



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

never heard of them but my friend just told me there cheap in cans and high in protein, thinking of adding them to some of my pasta and rice meals. any good? :thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lentils are fantastic, very versatile, filled with nutrients too including your friend was right, Protein!

They also have a much missed and necessary dietary component, fibre.

Wouldnt mix them with pasta, rice possibly, but they are great in soups, stews, look them up on the net, there are hundreds of recipes, many of them Indian, where they are eaten in abundance.

hth

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I love lentils,as above,very versatile and especially excellent when dieting as a protein accompaniment


----------

